# welche anwendungen profitieren von sse3 ? welche von sse4(.1

## pieter_parker

hallo

gibt es eine uebersicht welche programme von den (bei intel cpus vorhandenen befehlssatzen) sse3 und sse4.1 profitieren ?

----------

## SvenFischer

Sicher ist dies Lösung nicht vollkommen, aber geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung:

```

# equery hasuse -i sse2

[ Searching for USE flag sse2 in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 (0)

[I--] [  ] sci-libs/fftw-3.1.2 (3.0)

[I--] [ -] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g (0)

```

Es gibt auch das USE-Flag "sse", aber scheinbar nicht "sse3" oder höher.

----------

## Dragonix

Der mplayer hat auch noch ein use-flag für ssse3!

----------

## pieter_parker

mit 

equery hasuse -i sse2

sehe ich nur die auf meinem system installierten programme die von sse2 nutzen haben ?

kann ich das auch bei paketen die ich nicht installiert habe nachsehen ?

:edit

wort "nicht" fehlteLast edited by pieter_parker on Tue Apr 01, 2008 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SvenFischer

ich nehme an, das Du auch solche Software meinst, die nicht installiert ist. 

man equery ist Dein Freund. Tatsächlich gibt es dort eine Option, die aber bei mir nicht funktioniert   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, genau, das hatte ich ein wort vergessen..

----------

## schotter

für sse http://www.gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=&use=sse

und für sse2 http://www.gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=&use=sse2

----------

## pieter_parker

irgendwie sieht das recht mager aus, gibt ja nicht wirkliche viele programme die nutzen aus den sse befehlen ziehen koennen, schade

für ssse3 http://www.gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=&use=ssse3

warum heisst das bei 3 ssse und nicht auch wie frueher sse ?

----------

## firefly

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> irgendwie sieht das recht mager aus, gibt ja nicht wirkliche viele programme die nutzen aus den sse befehlen ziehen koennen, schade
> 
> für ssse3 http://www.gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=&use=ssse3
> 
> warum heisst das bei 3 ssse und nicht auch wie frueher sse ?

 

Moment, hier werden nur die pakete aufgelistet, welche sseX als USE-Flag haben. Und nicht die Programme, welche sseX verwenden.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

SSE3 und SSSE3 sind nicht ganz das gleiche! Siehe Wikipedia:

SSSE3

SSE3

MfG. Stefan

----------

